# 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz



## anne9 (19 Dezember 2010)

Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mein minderjähriger Sohn hat auf den Videotextseiten (laufen auch tagsüber)  des „Sportsenders“ Sport1 den Erotikteil entdeckt. Er hat die Erotiktelefonnummern mit 0900, 0137, 01805 und 01805 mitVoice-Abo von ganz vielen verschiedenen Videotextseiten mit dem Festnetztelefon angerufen. (50 bis 100 mal). 
Gibt es in Deutschland keinen Jugendschutz?  
Offenbar wird von den Anbietern das Alter des Anrufers überhaupt nicht kontrolliert. Mein Sohn ist im Stimmbruch und wäre damit bei Nachfragen des Anbieters *sofort* als minderjährig aufgefallen. Mein Sohn hat sich nicht nur „normale“ Erotiknummern ausgesucht, sondern auch einige für sehr extreme Vorlieben (was genau darf ich hier, glaube ich, nicht schreiben; wenn man darüber nachdenkt, wird einem aber schlecht).
Kann ich die Anbieter wegen der fehlenden Kontrolle und Verletzung des Jugendschutzes  strafrechtlich anzeigen?
Es sind bislang Kosten von rund 1.200€ aufgelaufen. Erschwerend für diesen Fall ist noch der Anbieterwechsel von der Telekom zu Alice in der betreffenden Zeit. Bei der Telekom hatte ich weder Sperren noch Einzelverbindungsnachweis aktiviert. Für diesen Zeitraum weiß ich noch gar nicht, mit wem ich es zu tun habe. Die einzigsten Namen die hier aufgeführt sind  Next ID technologies(als Abrechnender) und translease mit Artikelnummer. Bei Alice habe ich einen EVN und für den laufenden Monat eine Verbrauchsübersicht. Durch den Abgleich der Telefonnummern mit den Videotextseiten von Sport1 habe ich herausgefunden, dass mindestens 7 Stück 01805„Voice-Abos“ mit der Firma „Translease International Irland (Abkürzung TLI) durch den Anruf abgeschlossen wurden. (Von einem anderen Fall weiß ich, dass die 0900 Nummern von Translease über den Anbieter NEXT ID technologies auf der Telekommrechnung berechnet wurden). Das heißt 7 mal 9,90 für 10 Tage Abo. Im Internet habe ich recherchiert, dass diese Abos weiterlaufen, bis sie mit der bei Erstanruf genannten Telefonnummer wieder gekündigt werden. Diese Telefonnummern weiß mein Sohn aber nicht mehr. Außerdem kann ich dort auch nicht mehr mit meiner Telefonnummer anrufen, da ich inzwischen 0900, 0137, 0180 und 118XX- Nummern gesperrt habe. Wie diese Abos hinterher abgerechnet werden, ob über Alice oder NEXT ID  weiß ich noch nicht.

*Wer kann mir mit der Kündigung der Abos helfen?* Wer kann mir rechtlich helfen? (Die Deckungszusage meiner Rechtschutzversicherung habe ich beantragt/Aussichten hierauf?)
Gibt es Elterninitiativen, die sich vielleicht gemeinschaftlich wehren? Was tun Behörden/Ministerien/Politik um einem zu helfen, da der Staat ja durch die Steuereinnahmen kräftig an der Verletzung des Jugendschutzes mitverdient. 

Ich danke Ihnen/Euch für die Hilfe

Anne9


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*



anne9 schrieb:


> Was tun Behörden/Ministerien/Politik um einem zu helfen, da der Staat ja durch die Steuereinnahmen kräftig an der Verletzung des Jugendschutzes mitverdient.


Die Tatsache, dass hier kein Jugendschutz stattfindet, ist bekannt, ich habe mal eine entsprechende Anfrage ans Ministerium geschickt und als Antwort kam (sinngemäß): "Würde man auf Jugendschutz bestehen, könnten diese Anbieter ihr Geschäft nicht ausüben, deshalb akzeptiert man es so, wie es ist"

Für mich ist das ein Skandal - aber mich fragt ja keiner...

(siehe die teils passende Diskussion hier) (siehe auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...rige-in-die-faenge-von-abzockern-geraten.html )

vielleicht fragst Du aber mal Deinen zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten, was er davon hält:

abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Whlergedchtnis

die Medien greifen dieses Thema auch immer wieder einmal auf. Ich würde mich da ggf. mal ans öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehen wenden oder an Deine lokale Tageszeitung. Hierbei können wir Dich gerne unterstützen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Entweder Du suchst Rat bei einem Rechtsanwalt oder Du hoffst darauf, dass hier jemand allgemein etwas dazu sagt. Insbesondere bei den Abo-Sachen ist es schon sehr umstritten, ob ein solcher "Vertrag" rechtsgültig ist bei Minderjährigen...

Im Anhang übrigens ein Auszug aus dem Antwortschreiben des Verbraucherministeriums. Ich finde es skandalös... Elterninitiativen gibt es nicht, aber: wenn Du das Thema irgendwo anbringen möchtest, kannst Du auf meine volle Unterstützung rechnen. z.B. könnte ich Dir die Kontaktdaten des Referatsleiters beim Ministerium geben, der mir damals geantwortet hat...


----------



## anne9 (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Kurze Info für weitere Betroffene von Anne9:

Die 01805 Voice Abos habe ich wie folgt gekündigt:

Aus dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis des Telefonanbieters alle 01805 Nummern abtelefonieren, bei den von Abos betroffenen 01805-Nummern (in meinem Fall waren die alle von der Firma "Tanslease Internat. Ltd., Amiens Street 71, Dublin 2 in Irland) kann man dann über die Tasteneingabe kündigen. 

Ich hatte eine Aufstellung der 0180-Nummern mit Fotos der Videotextseiten an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt und dort um Ermittlung der Anbieter und ggf. Sperrung der Nummern gebeten.

Ich habe jetzt eine Antwort erhalten und verstehe die dahingehend, dass die Bundesnetzagentur zwar ermittelt, aber besonders erst ermittelt, wenn viele Beschwerden zu den einzelnen Telefonnummern vorliegen. 

*Also Beweise sammeln, Nummernaufstellung schreiben und mit einer Kopie des Einzelverbindungsnachweises an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken*.

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist in meinem Fall anscheinend schon tätig geworden, da ich beim abtelefonieren der 01805 Nummer mit Voice Abos bei einigen Nummer nur ein verzicktes: "Hm, wir mussten dich leider sperren." hörte.

Hinweis für 0900 Nummern:

Hierzu gibt es auf der Internetseite der Bundesnetzagentur eine Suchmaschine um die Anbieter herauszufinden.

*Ich habe vor, mich sowohl zivilrechtlich als auch strafrechtlich dagegen zu wehren.*

Wenn sich Betroffene mit mir austauschen möchten: Schickt mir eine "private Nachricht".
Ich melde mich dann im neuen Jahr.

Viele Grüße von Anne9


----------



## anne9 (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Ich habe heute Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft gestellt und bin gespannt was passiert.

Ich berichte dann.


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Die Verfügung über die Einstellung des Verfahrens nach § 170/2 StPO musst du hier nicht erwähnen, wirst sie aber erwarten können.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Denke auch an den Vorwurf der Verbreitung von Pornographie (§184)


----------



## anne9 (22 April 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Nächstes böses Foul:

Ich hatte bei meinem Telefonanbieter Alice die "Gesprächentgelte" der 01805 und 0137-er Nummern (nicht die Abo-Gebühren) bei der Zahlung der Rechnung gekürzt und um Kürzung bei Next ID/Translease gebeten, um mich dann zivilrechtlich direkt mit denen auseinander zu setzen.

Alice verweigert dies, mahnt mich ständig und antwortet auf meine Einwendungen stereotyp, ich hätte zu bezahlen und Einwendungen mit dem Anbieter direkt zu klären.

D.H.: Ich muss Alice bezahlen, den ausländischen Briefkasten zur Feststellungsklage einladen, der dann ja auch sicher gerne über den Teich kommt und mir bei "Obsiegen" dann auch gerne die gezahlten Entgelte zurücküberweist.

Ist das wirklich die geltende Rechtslage?

L.G. Anne9


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 April 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*



anne9 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich die geltende Rechtslage?


Kurz und knapp: Nö.

Deutet aber darauf hin, dass Alice den Mist möglicherweise aufgekauft hat.
Hast Du Einwendungen nach § 45i TKG geltend gemacht? Hast Du eine vernünftige Widerrrufsbelehrung vom Anbieter des Dienstes erhalten?


----------



## anne9 (23 April 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Den Widerspruch habe ich schriftlich und beweisbar durch Faxprotokoll mit Scan der 1. gefaxten Seite innerhalb der 8 Wochenfrist eingelegt. Über die Widerrufsbelehrung kann ich nichts sagen, da mein minderjähriger Sohn die Telefonate ja geführt hat. Ganz koscher kann es nicht gewesen sein, da Next ID/Translease nach meiner Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur (mit Fotos der beworbenen Videotextseiten mit z. T. irreführenden Preisangaben) von 7 ausgelösten Abo’s nur noch 2 abgerechnet hat.

Auf ihrer Internetseite bewirbt Next ID die sog. „High-Spender-Sperre“ , wo dem potentiellen „Mehrwert(Erotik)anbieter-Kunden“  bei 0180 und 0137-Nummer erläutert wird, dass das Forderungsausfallrisiko bei dem jeweiligen Teilnehmernetzbetreiber liegt und somit keine Sperre notwendig ist.

Könnte das stimmen?Auch bei Telefonerotik an Minderjährige?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Denke auch an den Vorwurf der Verbreitung von Pornographie (§184)



Der Jugenschutz in Deutschland ist in meinen Augen übertrieben. Der Staat tut bereits jetzt zuviel dafür!

Schließlich ist es doch die Pflicht der Erziehungsberechtigten und nicht die des Staates!

Im übrigem, kann sich jeder, auch Minderjährige, auf bekannten "ausländischen" Seiten im Internet danz ohne Jugenschutz nicht nur Telefonsex in Anspruch nehmen, sondern auch "Filmchen" anschauen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 April 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Danke für Ihr statement. In Deutschland darf ja jeder sagen, was er will. Sollte man abschaffen, diese lästige Meinungsfreiheit. Gibt's ja anderswo auch nicht.
:wall:


----------



## anne9 (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Noch mal kurze Info für Betroffene:

Next ID hat mir eine Rufnummer mitgeteilt unter der man unabhängig von der ursprünglichen "Bestellnummer" die Abo's kündigen kann. Ob sie nur für (wie in meinem Fall) 0180-voice-Abo's und für den Anbieter "Translease" gilt, weis ich allerdings nicht.

Die Kündigungsnummer lautet: 01805 - 48 1999 (Wahl vom betroffenen Telefonanschluß aus)


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Hat das was damit zu tun?


> Petition: Kinderschutz - Kinderschutz im Telekommunikationsbereich vom 01.05.2011



https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=17886

wäre das etwas, das dieses Forum unterstützen könnte/sollte???


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Zumindest sollten wir auf jeden Fall darauf hinweisen.


----------



## anne9 (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Linkes Ding von meinem "sehr erfahrenen Lieblings-Mehrwertdienstleister".

Er hat, obwohl ich anwaltlich vertreten bin und ihm die Vollmacht auch vorliegt, mir den Mahnbescheid nach Hause zustellen lassen. 

Meine Anwältin hatte mich aber schon vorab informiert, dass sie das vom ihm erwartet. 

*Es ist nicht zulässig ist, anwaltlich vertretenen Privatpersonen den Mahnbescheid zur Privatadresse zu schicken und zu hoffen, dass der Empfänger nicht reagiert und somit die Widerspruchsfrist abläuft.*

Ich habe dann mal im www.ebundesanzeiger.de nachgeschaut, ob er nur eine kleine Mehrwertdienstlerfirma ist und vielleicht selbst nur eine kleine Wald- und Wiesenrechtsanwaltskanzlei mit dem Mahnbescheid beauftragt hat.

Dem ist nicht so. Er ist ganz im Gegenteil Konzerntochter eines großen Telefonanbieters. 

Mehrwertdienstleistungen werden ja ausschließlich an Privatleute erbracht,
sodass die (Konzern)RÄ immer von Zustellung zum bevollmächtigte RA ausgehen müssen. 

Ich gehe also von Methodik aus. Damit das nicht einreißt, schreibe ich, glaube ich, mal einen Brief an die zuständige RA-Kammer und weise auf den "Nachschulungsbedarf" der Kanzlei hin.

Mein Lieblings-Mehrwertdienstler hat mir aber trotzdem unbeabsichtigt noch ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht gezaubert. (man könnte auch sagen: dreckiges breites Grinsen)

Bei meinem Besuch auf www.ebundesanzeiger.de (Name der Gesellschaft in Suchfunktion eingeben) habe ich kurz noch den "Lagebericht 2009" überfliegen wollen und habe großen Spaß gehabt. Dort wird derartig aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert über: Geschäftspolitik, befürchete Maßnahmen der BNetza, Verhältnis zu Konkurrenzunternnehmen usw. und so fort, dass sich mir spontan der Verdacht aufdrängte:

Da hat jemand aus Versehen die Ausfertigung für die Gesellschafter statt der zur Veröffentlichung vorgesehenen veröffentlicht.

Shit happens.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

Petition: Kinderschutz im Telekommunikationsbereich - Antispam e. V.


> Der Verein Antispam e.V. wird in jedem Fall die weitere Diskussion zu diesem Thema sorgfältig beobachten. Insbesondere empfehlen wir eher nicht, uns mit der angeblich hervorragenden Arbeit der Bundesnetzagentur zu kommen, die angeblich den Mißbrauch von Mehrwertnummern im Griff habe. Über die Arbeit dieser Behörde wurde z.B. hier umfangreich berichtet. Überdies kann auch die Bundesnetzagentur den Schutz Jugendlicher vor der Inanspruchnahme von 0900-Telefonsexangeboten nicht gewährleisten, schon allein aus den oben bereits beschriebenen Gründen der technischen Unmöglichkeit einer Altersverifikation bei Mehrwertdiensten.
> 
> Die beteiligten Bedenkenträger, Beschwichtiger und Aussitzer mögen sich schon einmal sorgfältig überlegen, was sie gegen die Petition vorzubringen gedenken. Es wird nicht unkommentiert bleiben.


----------



## Teleton (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*



anne9 schrieb:


> *Es ist nicht zulässig ist, anwaltlich vertretenen Privatpersonen den Mahnbescheid zur Privatadresse zu schicken und zu hoffen, dass der Empfänger nicht reagiert und somit die Widerspruchsfrist abläuft.*


Warum soll das unzulässig sein? §12 BORA erfasst nur Kontaktaufnahmen.
http://www.brak.de/seiten/pdf/Berufsregeln/BORAStand01.07.06.pdf
Ausserdem teilt der Anbieter seinen Anwälten einfach nicht mit, dass es einen Gegenanwalt gibt. Wenn er von nix weiss kann er auch nicht gegen §12 BORA verstoßen.

Außerdem, hat Deine Anwältin Zustellungsbevollmächtigung auch für Mahn und Klageverfahren angezeigt?


Kennst Du das schon zum Thema Voice-Abo
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...uecknahme-beim-ag-waldbroel-14-c-35-10-a.html

Kannst ja mal mit Deiner Anwältin besprechen, ob Du auch Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragst um  den Spiess umzudrehen.


----------



## anne9 (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*



Teleton schrieb:


> Warum soll das unzulässig sein? §12 BORA erfasst nur Kontaktaufnahmen.
> http://www.brak.de/seiten/pdf/Berufsregeln/BORAStand01.07.06.pdf
> Ausserdem teilt der Anbieter seinen Anwälten einfach nicht mit, dass es einen Gegenanwalt gibt. Wenn er von nix weiss kann er auch nicht gegen §12 BORA verstoßen.


 
Nein, so ist es nicht. Die Anwälte haben sich im Vorfeld gegenseitig schon einige häßliche Briefe geschrieben, die Vertretung war den Gegenanwälten also definitiv bekannt.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Info.

Bezüglich der Entgelte der 01805 Voice Abos ist im Moment nicht mehr von Beitreibung die Rede. Der Mahnbescheid erstreckt nur auf 0900-Entgelte.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*

... also die Überleitung ins strittige Verfahren finde ich richtig gut


----------



## Teleton (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*



anne9 schrieb:


> Der Mahnbescheid erstreckt nur auf 0900-Entgelte.


Dann nehme ich die Idee mit der Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens zurück. Bei 0900ter-Nummern gehen viele Gerichte ja leider von diesem Anscheinsvollmacht/Duldungsvollmachtsquark aus, der trotz Minderjährigkeit den Anschlussinhaber verpflichten soll. Zumindest bei den Ohrinnendruckentlastungsangeboten. Bei den Browserspielen ist es umstritten.




> Nein, so ist es nicht. Die Anwälte haben sich im Vorfeld gegenseitig schon einige häßliche Briefe geschrieben, die Vertretung war den Gegenanwälten also definitiv bekannt.


Und hatte Deine Anwältin ausdrücklich angezeigt zustellungsbevollmächtigt auch im Mahnverfahren zu sein? Der Gegenanwalt muss ja sonst Sorge haben, dass er zu hören bekommt "dafür bin ich nicht beauftragt".


----------



## anne9 (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*



Teleton schrieb:


> Und hatte Deine Anwältin ausdrücklich angezeigt zustellungsbevollmächtigt auch im Mahnverfahren zu sein?


 
Davon gehe ich aus. Es ist eine größere Kanzlei, die auch die Beratung bei den Verbraucherzentralen durchführt.


----------



## Teleton (3 Juni 2011)

*AW: 0900 0137 01805VoiceAbo Durch Minderjährige vom Festnetz*



> Es ist eine größere Kanzlei, die auch die Beratung bei den Verbraucherzentralen durchführt.



Gut.Dann werden die sich auch mit dem Problem 0900 und Browserspiele auskennen.


----------



## anne9 (15 Juni 2011)

Die von der Telekom mit der Beitreibung beauftragte Rechtsanwaltskanzlei verweigert mir die Auskunft, welcher Anbieter meinem Sohn die Erotikdienstleistung (0900: eigene Position auf Telekom-Rechnung/nicht andere Anbieter/nur verkürzter EVN vorhanden) dargeboten hat, mit dem "Datenschutz"-Argument, obwohl die Telekom ja die Forderung aufgekauft haben muss. Oder bietet die Telekom etwa Jugendlichen Telefonsex dar und ich muss die Strafanzeige gegen die Telekom stellen? (ist doch noch durch Aktienbesitz und Beteiligungen über die Förderbanken zu einem Drittel "staatlich" oder habe ich da etwas verpasst?)


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2011)

Anzeige gegen die Telekom, weil sie (angeblich) Kindern Telefonerotik anbietet, zieht nicht - das ist Unsinn! Was allerdings die Anwälte da abziehen, ist genau so ein Quatsch. Wenn sie Geld haben wollen, dann müssen sie auch den Grund dafür benennen können. Datenschutz zieht hier nicht, da in einem seriösen Geschäftsverhältnis die erforderliche Transparenz ja wohl erwartet werden kann (der Name eines Anbieters ist kein schützenswertes Gut im Sinne des Datenschutzes). Wenn die den Anbieter nicht nennen wollen, dann kann es gut sein, dass sie den selbst gar nicht kennen. Vom Inhalt einer Forderung nicht im Detail informiert zu sein, kann bedeuten, das die selbst gar nicht von dem Forderungsgegenstand überzeugt sind.


----------

